# Knetradiergummi von KOH-I-NOOR



## Stoffel01 (16. Dezember 2013)

Hey, 
Hat jemand von euch Erfahrungen mit dem Knetradierer von KOH-I-NOOR,  da diese einiges billiger sind als die von Faber Castell. Aber falls es einen gravierenden Unterschied gibt würde ich natürlich zu den Faber Castell greifen.

Mfg


----------



## der8auer (16. Dezember 2013)

Ich würde dir eher zu LiquidTape + Baumwolltücher raten. So isoliere ich jetzt schon sehr lange und sehr erfolgreich. Eine Dose LiquidTape kostet zwar etwa 18€, reicht aber für 15-20 Mainboards/Grafikkarten und kann rückstandslos entfernt werden. 

Knetradierer hat den großen Nachteil, dass es Kälte recht gut leitet. Dadurch friert dir mit der Zeit alles ein.


----------



## Stoffel01 (16. Dezember 2013)

Wie ist denn die Konsistenz von dem liquid tape? Und trage ich das nur um den Sockel auf wie bei dem Knetradierer oder pinsel ich das komplette Mainboard damit ein? Wie sieht es mit der Alltagstauglichkeit aus?


----------



## der8auer (16. Dezember 2013)

Die Konsistenz ist beim Auftragen so wie normale Farbe beim Lackieren. Getrocknet ist es eine feste, gummiartige Schicht.
Hier findest du Bilder: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/e...-isolieren-mit-liquid-tape-und-plastik70.html

Welches Board willst du verwenden? Dann kann ichs dir grob einzeichnen.

Wichtig sind die ganzen Bauteile die dicht am CPU Sockel liegen und die Rückseite der RAM-Slots. 

Das ganze Board brauchst du nicht einpinseln. Grob reichen etwa 7-10cm Radius um den CPU Sockel. Du kannst es problemlos drauf lassen und im Alltag verwenden. Da gibt es keinerlei Probleme.


----------



## Stoffel01 (16. Dezember 2013)

Hab ein p9x79 ws


----------



## der8auer (16. Dezember 2013)

Das solltest du mit LT abdecken: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



paint ftw


----------



## Stoffel01 (16. Dezember 2013)

Also im Prinzip einfach rund um den Sockel. Und die Baumwollhandtücher dann auf das liquid tape und darauf Armaflex bzw. den Kältekautschuk von Armaflex?


----------

